# Modern Tashkent (Capital of Uzbekistan)



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

IBC (International Business Center), Intercontinental Hotel , Tashkent Plaza 










NBU (National bank of Uzbekistan) 














































National Gaz&Oil company of Uzbekistan


----------



## ptustephen (Apr 18, 2011)

the building in Uzbekistan is not too bad but pretty cool.better than other Central Asia
countries.the car seemed common not luxury.


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

ptustephen said:


> the building in Uzbekistan is not too bad but pretty cool.better than other Central Asia
> countries.the car seemed common not luxury.



Continued here (Tashkent Business property, streets, buildings, shops):

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1388156


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

cool but the pics are too small！


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Tashkent Hotels (World Hotels in Uzbekistan)*




























Intercontinental Tashkent


















Radisson Sas Tashkent


















Dedeman Silk Road



























Le Grand Plaza


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The modern view of Tashkent its really very nice


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Night photos of Tashkent


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

sent me a PM when you are ready to add credits and source for these great photos!


----------

